# Kem Chống Nắng Là Gì? Có Nhất Thiết Phải Dùng Kem Chống Nắng Không?



## Crazis.vn (1/11/19)

Đây là bước cực kỳ quan trọng trong các bước skincare vào ban ngày.

Vì ban ngày da của chúng ta phải đối mặt với hàng ngàn tác nhân độc hại như tia cực tím từ ánh nắng mặt trời, khói bụi, ô nhiễm môi trường…

Nguyên nhân chính gây tổn thương cho da của bạn.

Chúng khiến da bạn trở nên sần sùi, đen sạm, lão hóa,chảy xệ

Vậy thực chất…

Kem chống nắng là gì? Có nhất thiết phải dùng kem chống nắng không?

Kem chống nắng là một sản phẩm chuyên dụng giúp bảo vệ làn da khỏi các tác nhân độc hại từ ánh nắng mặt trời được gọi chung là tia cực tím.

Tia cực tím (hay còn gọi là UVR năng lượng mặt trời).

Năng lượng mặt trời được chia thành 3 vùng quang phổ chính:


Vùng thứ nhất: UVA (bước sóng từ 320nm–400nm).
Vùng thứ hai: UVB (bước sóng từ 280nm–320nm).
Vùng thứ ba: UVC (bước sóng từ 180nm–280nm).
Theo nghiên cứu, hơn 97% tia cực tím từ năng lượng mặt trời đến trái đất là tia UVA, chỉ có 1–5% là tia UVB.

Thật may mắn…

Khi hầu hết tia UVC được tầng khí quyển hấp thụ và chưa có ảnh hưởng xấu đến làn da và sức khỏe con người.

Vậy còn con số 97% kia?

Với khả năng đi xuyên qua lớp quần áo, cửa kính hay thậm chí là bê tông, tia UVA có thể xâm nhập sâu vào lớp đáy hạ bì và nguyên bào sợi của da để tiêu diệt collagen và gây ra lão hóa.

Cùng với tia UVB, tia cực tím này làm gia tăng các sắc tố da, và gây ức chế miễn dịch của da.

Không chỉ có thế…

UVA kết hợp với ô nhiễm môi trường làm gia tăng các tác hại của ánh nắng mặt trời như nếp nhăn, da khô ráp, sạm đen không đều màu, đốm nâu, nám…

Còn tia UVB thì xuất hiện ít hơn, chỉ chiếm khoảng 1–5% lượng tia UV đi xuống mặt đất.

Nhưng vì UVB phần lớn bị hấp thụ bởi biểu bì thành phần tế bào (Protein, ADN) cho nên không thể phụ nhận sức công phá ghê gớm của nó là…

Gây ra hiện tượng đen xạm, cháy nắng, kích ứng, nổi mẩn đỏ…

Khi bạn chịu tác động trong một thời gian dài rất dễ gây ra các tế bào tế bào chết – nếu tồn tại lâu sẽ gây ung thư da.

Với sức công phá ghê gớm như vậy thì bạn nên làm gì?

Giải pháp duy nhất là…

Dùng kem chống nắng hàng ngày nha mọi người!


----------



## Bảo Bình (27/11/19)

e cũng nghĩ là có nên nhất thiết phải dùng kcn ko


----------

